# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2017)

*Do you make mock ups, drawings, sketches or models of your work before making/finish the final piece?






*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too...


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 10, 2017)

Some times I'll do a sketch but not most times. Most times I just picture what I want in my head. Other times I'll find a pic in a book or on line. On the lathe I'll just do what ever feels right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 10, 2017)

Simple answer is yes. With furniture I almost always rely on a drawing. I have made drawings for finials on turnings to try and get the proportions right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2017)

depends- I have no drawings for any of my boxes or benches or anything I design- just rattles around in the void up there and comes out in the wood. Anything Kathie wants she gives me size/concept drawing- wood color- and tells me what it is supposed to look like. I find detailed plans restricts my creative thinking- spend too much time measuring and too little time working.

Had to follow plans and specs. to the letter for 40 yrs. Now My philosophy is I do not want nor need no stinkin plans to follow..... I call it elderly rebellion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 10, 2017)

steve bellinger said:


> Some times I'll do a sketch but not most times. Most times I just picture what I want in my head. Other times I'll find a pic in a book or on line. On the lathe I'll just do what ever feels right.



I also do on my lathe what feels right and that is not one damn thing- it is a dust collector and quite good at that

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## David Hill (Dec 10, 2017)

Occasionally on a lathe project if it’s something I’ve not done/new to me, especially if it has fifferent parts. All so I can keep measurements at the ready.
If it’s flatwork, yes! Provides all those measurement _suggestions._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 10, 2017)

I’ve tried it in the past. Somebody suggested keeping a sketch book for ideas/inspiration... I can’t remember where I keep it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 10, 2017)

Very rarely do I use drawings or plans. Maybe I should..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 10, 2017)

Seldom... Occasionally a crude sketch with measurements.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

